# How to make words change to another word in whatsapp?



## yugan111 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've seen videos of people pranking others by making a simple word autocorrect into a sentence of their choice, I want to do this on my brothers whatsapp to prank him but I have no idea how to do it.

To give an example of what I mean:
Hey switches to (word/sentence of Choice)


----------



## Leposiedon (Jun 14, 2017)

You would need to go into their phone settings itself, keyboard, then auto correct / dictionary depending on the phone. There you can manually set different words or phrases to replace others when he types them. Make sure the autocorrect stays on , and that you arent going to be ruining his life with this lol


----------

